# Why do Kiwi Farms users so racist against blacks?



## NekoRightsActivist (Jan 16, 2022)

I mean Kiwi Farms has been BLACKED since the CWCki Forums was consolidated into what it is now, just look at how white CWCki Forums used to be.






This forum is pretty obviously a BLACKED place, and anyone who doesn't like to be BLACKED (AKA whoever changes back to the bright theme) generally got mocked, but why most of it's users and moderators are against blacks, I wonder?


----------



## millais (Jan 16, 2022)

N


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jan 16, 2022)

millais said:


> N


eko UWU


----------



## RSOD (Jan 16, 2022)

millais said:


> N


I


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 16, 2022)

Anime pfp = garbage post
Every single time.


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 17, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Anime pfp = garbage post
> Every single time.


Is it even possible to make a quality Q&A thread?


----------



## Born to Be Wasted (Jan 17, 2022)

They stole my bike.


----------



## Suine Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)

i see


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 17, 2022)

I think many are getting weary of excessive political correctness, and that may lead to making edgy jokes here that could get one "cancelled" or banned elsewhere.


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 17, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I think many are getting weary of excessive political correctness, and that may lead to making edgy jokes here that could get one "cancelled" or banned elsewhere.


niggers

Also you're correct


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 17, 2022)

We’re not racist at all, you’re just acting like a nig.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 17, 2022)

I'll put a non meme post here, everyone hates blacks. They provide nothing. The most racist people towards blacks are blacks themselves.

You have a billion people and only a handful  don't suck? It's not anything aside them,


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jan 17, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I think many are getting weary of excessive political correctness, and that may lead to making edgy jokes here that could get one "cancelled" or banned elsewhere.


I was going to post almost exactly the same thing. This site is one of the few places where you can actually talk about real problems and say nigger at the same time. Everywhere else people are jumping up their asses to placate a whiney minority who need to be told to clean up their communities instead of spreading the cultural equivalent of AIDS.

I think a lot of people on here don't so much hate blacks as they hate the toxic elements of black culture and are tired of not being able to say anything without being labeled racist.


----------



## Swiss46 (Jan 17, 2022)

I have nothing against niggers. In fact my entire culture centers around them.


----------



## King Fructose (Jan 17, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Anime pfp = garbage post
> Every single time.


two nukes was not enough.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 17, 2022)

Born To Be Wasted said:


> They stole my bike.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Jan 17, 2022)

Dunno what you're talking about you nigger.


----------



## TokiBun (Jan 17, 2022)

It’s not hate just frustration. Black culture is excessively whiny and entitled. They want to be accepted but the moment black culture becomes main stream they bitch and moan that the evil whitey takes and takes and doesn’t give.


----------



## Pringles Can (Jan 17, 2022)

Because it's funny to watch people freak out over 1 word.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jan 17, 2022)

If you want the honest answer, it's because whenever they are faced with a real-world issue, they think it always circles back to racism and how whites are the big bad. Even if most of those issues are caused by other blacks hurting their own communities. Just look at racial murder statistics, black people kill more black people per year than whites do. There's also this intergenerational mindset of victimhood that has continued to set them back, telling them that it doesn't matter if you work hard or not, because you'll never get ahead solely for the fact that you're black, which is bullshit. A lack of accountability and sheer laziness is rampant in recent generations.

They oppress themselves now, it's pathetic, and it's worth laughing at.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jan 16, 2022)

I mean Kiwi Farms has been BLACKED since the CWCki Forums was consolidated into what it is now, just look at how white CWCki Forums used to be.






This forum is pretty obviously a BLACKED place, and anyone who doesn't like to be BLACKED (AKA whoever changes back to the bright theme) generally got mocked, but why most of it's users and moderators are against blacks, I wonder?


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 17, 2022)

KF is racist against everyone. Whatever a person wants to think about KF they'll find evidence for here.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## StalinMan53 (Jan 17, 2022)

"Nigger" is too good of a word to be left in the dust.


----------



## murph (Jan 17, 2022)

Niggers got the day off today, and next month we all worship the nigger but niggers will never be satisfied, they want more gibs and they are angels, who dindu. Niggers consider themselves gods. And now they want reparations, they don't care from who or why. Niggers want gibs and fuck niggers.

Ooga booga.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Jan 17, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> KF is racist against everyone. Whatever a person wants to think about KF they'll find evidence for here.



It's almost like all kinds of different opinions emerge when there aren't a bunch of faggoty bullshit rules telling everyone how to think and talk.


----------



## moonman1488 (Jan 17, 2022)

I was raped by niggers when I was 10. Ever since then, I’ve been a full on Neo-Nazi.

My body is covered in white supremacist tattoos.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 17, 2022)

saves battery life


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jan 17, 2022)

Because niggers were asking for it.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 17, 2022)

murph said:


> Niggers got the day off today


Kinda weird that they celebrate James Earl Ray Day, considering what he did.


----------



## Haint (Jan 17, 2022)

Just blacks? I thought the point was to shit on everyone. That's the point of equality. Black, white, etc.....  

Are you breathing? Then fuck you!


----------



## JoshPlz (Jan 17, 2022)

I just think that they would be happier back in the jungle, swinging from trees with their monkey frens. Human society just confuses and frustrates them, because they are just not on the same level.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 17, 2022)

I do it because it makes people mad.


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 1, 2022)

Black, blue, green, red, yellow, brown, purple, white. I honestly do not give a shit what color someone is. If they're decent to me, I'm decent right back. If they chimp out and act like a nigger, I will return it tenfold. 

Yes. I'm white. I can still choose to act like a chimping nigger if I want to. Though I reserve that kind of idiotic behaviour for those who annoy the piss out of me.


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 1, 2022)

Haint said:


> Just blacks? I thought the point was to shit on everyone. That's the point of equality. Black, white, etc.....
> 
> Are you breathing? Then fuck you!


Best post of the day.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Apr 1, 2022)

We're all black so it's fine



GorillaGhost said:


> I'm white.


liar!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 1, 2022)

*N*


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 2, 2022)

Gimmick Account said:


> We're all black so it's fine
> 
> 
> liar!


I wish. I'd rather be a dragon.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 2, 2022)

If north Africa is the "cradle of civilization" then arent we all technically niggers?


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 2, 2022)

Because blacks are the worst race.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 2, 2022)

Because people are jazzed to be able to say Nigger without penalty. It's simple rebellion.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jan 16, 2022)

I mean Kiwi Farms has been BLACKED since the CWCki Forums was consolidated into what it is now, just look at how white CWCki Forums used to be.






This forum is pretty obviously a BLACKED place, and anyone who doesn't like to be BLACKED (AKA whoever changes back to the bright theme) generally got mocked, but why most of it's users and moderators are against blacks, I wonder?


----------



## Caesare (Apr 2, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Because people are jazzed to be able to say Nigger without penalty. It's simple rebellion.


Who would penalize us though? It's a fun word to say that everyone should be rewarded for using.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 2, 2022)

Actual quote from _Ulysses_ and even in context it comes out of nowhere


----------



## Wormy (Apr 3, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Who would penalize us though? It's a fun word to say that everyone should be rewarded for using.


They'd call you a jerk, cut off conversations, simply refuse to engage you at all. Depending on where you work, it can also get you fired.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 3, 2022)

I don’t have a problem with blacks, I have a problem with niggers. There’s a difference. Same way I don’t have a problem with whites but I can’t stand trailer/white trash or not having a problem with gays but can’t stand faggots. It’s in the attitude and how people conduct themselves. If they want to act like a walking stereotype then that’s how I’ll treat them.


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 6, 2022)

>racism
It's not racism. It's racial awareness.


----------

